# Gambian Pouched Rats



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Can you find these in UK as pets?


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, they are increasing in popularity.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

cool can you get them in different colours?


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

no they only come in the "wild type" colour


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

GPR's are a huge responsibility, so please don't think about getting one lightly!


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree with Kelly, you have to do lots of research first to make sure they are the correct pet for you, as they need attention and free range time EVERY day.

They do make very good pets for the right owners though : victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi

If you need some info before deciding, I have written a care sheet which you can print off here: http://www.broadwaterspetland.com/files/The_Gambian_Pouched_Rat.pdf

If you are going to the West Midlands Reptile Show tomorrow I'll be there with a stand promoting exotic mammal care including Gambians.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

thanks guys I currently own ferrets so wont be getting one till they die so got a few years to research yet, I just came across this breed of rat a few days ago and found them fascinating so asked about them. Dont worry I always do my research I'm not one of those people who likes the look of something and gets one just like that.


----------



## Trekky (Feb 4, 2009)

The key is definately research and there are loads of sites with care advise on them about these amazing animals. So make sure you have a look at lots of different sites as some may have advise that others don't.:2thumb:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Another good way to research is to join the Pouched rat forums and ask questions : victory:


----------



## kennyshere (Apr 28, 2009)

whilst they do make really good pets you have to have the time for them, and they can live quite a while. For me it was a choice between a dog or a GPR. wpuldn't want to put anyone off though, georgious!


----------



## Trekky (Feb 4, 2009)

could never decide so have both although the rats out number the dogs lol


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Same here :lol2:


----------



## kennyshere (Apr 28, 2009)

excellent!


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

are they harder to keep than ferrets? as I currently have 5 ferrets.


----------



## sugarkane (Aug 31, 2009)

robstaine said:


> are they harder to keep than ferrets? as I currently have 5 ferrets.


5 Ferrets = 1 gpr! :lol2:
I've only looked after ferrets at my old job, but I don't think there's much difference in the work factor. Daily cleans, regular full on cleans (depending on how stinky) daily food - dry, meat, fruit etc.
The hardest work all depends on how friendly & social you want them to be. My gpr has to be friendly as she's used in my job, meeting people. I have to spend half an hour to an hour playing with her in the evenings, letting her run round excercising.
They can be trained to be on a harness,just like ferrets - I never felt brave enough. They have big teeth. :whistling2:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

sugarkane said:


> 5 Ferrets = 1 gpr! :lol2:
> I've only looked after ferrets at my old job, but I don't think there's much difference in the work factor. Daily cleans, regular full on cleans (depending on how stinky) daily food - dry, meat, fruit etc.
> The hardest work all depends on how friendly & social you want them to be. My gpr has to be friendly as she's used in my job, meeting people. I have to spend half an hour to an hour playing with her in the evenings, letting her run round excercising.
> They can be trained to be on a harness,just like ferrets - I never felt brave enough. They have big teeth. :whistling2:


your GPR is great she tells me off quite loudly :lol2:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I had a really bitie ferret but got him out of that he used to really hurt latched on and wouldnt let got he got me on the throat once quite painful... I dont mind getting bitten I work in a shelter where we have to deal with ferals and sometimes aggressive dogs so im used to it but I probably wont get one till my ferrets go... can they go in a ferret cage? 

this is what my ferret cage looks like


----------



## sugarkane (Aug 31, 2009)

That type of cage would be good for gprs, good size. However some including mine, chew plastic. It would depend on the individual. Mine is kept in a large dog crate/cage thing. Filled with hanging toys & branches to make use of the high space, she has escaped from it before (spent 2 nights in my mums attic) So it's covered in wire. Should the time come when your ferret less & do decide to get a gpr,get one that is about 6 weeks old, much easier to tame at that age.
I'm terrified of being bitten by anything new, once I've been bitten-not too fussed. Ferret on the throat sounds nasty!
If I could work out how to attach a picture I'd put one of her up here to tempt you some more :blush:


----------



## sugarkane (Aug 31, 2009)

loulou said:


> your GPR is great she tells me off quite loudly :lol2:


 She tells everyone off, but I'm sure it's extra loud for you. Someone has to tell you off :lol2:
ps don't come round & beat me up now :whistling2:


----------



## Philldan (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm collecting my little one's from Lou this weekend so will post pictures to tempt you next week!! :lol2:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

aw dont temp me lol my mate wants me to have her skunk but I cant afford any more animals at the mo but if I could I would take her in a heart beat


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

sugarkane: :lol2: I don't know where you live but I know where you work so I will beat you up there in a few weeks :Na_Na_Na_Na:

cage wise: all of my GPRs would be out of that cage in a night, mine are chewers and plastic is a game to them ( I had a pair escape the other evening as I put the wrong base in my intros cage :whistling2: it was a nightmare catching them up as the room has some small hidey areas), I recommend an all metal cage if you do not know if your rat is a chewer and do not be a plank like me and put yor plastic base in instead of the metal one :bash:. If you get a GPR make sure you have an up to date tetanus jab and expect to get bitten at some point, it bloody hurts when you do and takes ages to heal.


----------



## sugarkane (Aug 31, 2009)

loulou said:


> sugarkane: :lol2: I don't know where you live but I know where you work so I will beat you up there in a few weeks :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Not if I lock myself in the office!


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

I know where they keep the spare key :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sugarkane (Aug 31, 2009)

robstaine said:


> aw dont temp me lol my mate wants me to have her skunk but I cant afford any more animals at the mo but if I could I would take her in a heart beat


Know that feeling. Gprs don't have to cost much though, apart from the cage set up, rat food & the odd toy. Mine hardly costs me a thing, she gets branches as a treat/toy, has cardboard boxes as a nest with the weekly free newspaper as bedding, loves dandelion leaves & gets my left overs. Got in the habit of pushing little bits of suitable food to the edge of my plate all the time now, which can get you odd looks in public :blush:
Best toy for mine is a coconut, something to chew & food! She's completely chewed through a coconut she got last week-hours of nibbly fun!
I'd be tempted by the skunk too!

Loulou: I'll just have to quit :lol2:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Lou will win in the end :lol2:


----------



## sugarkane (Aug 31, 2009)

Ratatouille said:


> Lou will win in the end :lol2:


 I do have the weight advantage, maybe I could sit on her :2thumb:


----------



## sugarkane (Aug 31, 2009)

At her holiday home,in outside pen.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Awwww, she is beautiful :flrt:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

aw she is very nice  one day it will be my turn to put a pic up :2thumb:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Just put mine in an album in my profile, as photobucket is playing up and won't let me in :whip:


----------



## Trekky (Feb 4, 2009)

Got a lovely picture of my cuddly girl Ziyal from the weekend but don't know how to add pictures on here:blush:

I wouldn't be without my lot. Handled early enough they make wonderful pets and don't find them too difficult to look after. 
Cage wise i agree with Lou definately needs to be all metal. We've tried a variety of cages but have found large Parrott cages the best with a few adaptions to keep the litter in. 
But there are more and more large rodent cages coming on the market although i haven't found one yet where i wouldn't have to adapt it some how eg having custom built metal tray base.


----------



## Philldan (Aug 16, 2007)

Mine are still quite shy only having been here a few days, but they've already sussed just how to make me feel guilty.....










The bowl was full of fruit, veg and boiled eggs last night but the little pigs have scoffed the lot and Calamity was obviously making her point that it was very definately all gone!!!

And playing 'you can't see me'!!










:lol2:

I'm absolutely smitten with them - so thank you Lou and Ray!!


----------



## Falkor-Dragons (May 15, 2008)

can sum1 pm me who breeds as i prob wont read this post again


----------



## Rie xx (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG them little babies are absolutely beautiful!! Perfect! Are they all that light colour when babies?


----------



## Rie xx (Nov 20, 2008)

I have my two gambians in an all metal parrot cage! My male will chew anything plastic! He can make a hole within minutes to escape! Whereabouts my female Winnie can open cage doors so we have safety locks :lol2:


----------



## Philldan (Aug 16, 2007)

:lol2: These 2 chewed through the plastic tray and escaped when Lou first introduced them but they're being model ratties here at the moment, they've chewed nothing at all, they eat, sleep and look incredibly cute!! :flrt:


----------



## sugarkane (Aug 31, 2009)

robstaine said:


> aw she is very nice  one day it will be my turn to put a pic up :2thumb:


 Very nice! Huh! nothing but gorgeous wil do :lol2:
Those youngsters are so sweet, they get better with age :2thumb:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

sugarkane said:


> Very nice! Huh! nothing but gorgeous wil do :lol2:
> Those youngsters are so sweet, they get better with age :2thumb:


Of course they are sweet they came from me :lol2::whistling2: , the little monsters did have me chasing them round a room at one stage though (they knew they were being put back in a cage) as I had put the plastic base in instead of the the metal one :bash::blush: . 


I am glad they are settling well, and it looks like madam has you wrapped round her finger already.

Rie: No they are not always that light, they range in colour from a very dark grey to a light brown, but they still have all or some of their baby coat atm (ones slightly older than the other)


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

My boy is very dark, although he suits it! lol 
I wouldnt be without my pouchie now and he hasnt been here long at all! Apart from feeling the need to eat my skirting boards when out and murdering anything fluffy that goes into his cage, hes quite good really! 
Still doesnt totally trust me yet though, although trusts me enough to come over for a bit of banana! :lol2:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Those are two gorgeous babies, are they in a Abode or Tower on the piccies?

Cute piccies of my lot :notworthy:

Ben as a baby









Merlin licking









Flower


----------



## Philldan (Aug 16, 2007)

Aaw, they're gorgeous... I especially like Flower! 

Chaos and Calamity are in a tower at the moment... I had a bit of a cage nightmare, I wanted the explorer so ordered and paid for it (3 times!) only to have each shop tell me it was out of stock so resorted to getting the tower as a temporary measure only to then have the courier claim they couldn't find my road and have to go and collect it ourselves!! :bash:

As soon as the explorer comes back into stock I'll be ordering it though, the doors on the tower don't make bonding with them very easy!!


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah the explorer is a great cage, we have three of them :2thumb:

Are you furbutz on our forum? If so, see you there!


----------



## Philldan (Aug 16, 2007)

It's back in stock on the 28th, so my babies shall have a cage fit for spoilt ratties - and my arms will be able to recover from the imprints of cage bars! :lol2:

And yep, I'm the very same, will post some photos over ther shortly!! :2thumb:


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

oh terry you always beat me to get the good stuff:lol2: i was thinking of getting some eventually

they look really cute:2thumb:


----------



## Philldan (Aug 16, 2007)

angeldog said:


> oh terry you always beat me to get the good stuff:lol2: i was thinking of getting some eventually
> 
> they look really cute:2thumb:


:lol2: Then you'll just have to have some of my babies if I'm lucky enough to have them breed.... will give me an excuse to come and cuddle Freddy!! : victory:


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

:lol2:sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Philldan (Aug 16, 2007)

angeldog said:


> :lol2:sounds like a plan to me


Just don't tell Kris!! :lol2:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

their noses remind me of bat noses. very cute ratties


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

Philldan said:


> Just don't tell Kris!! :lol2:


:lol2:ive already had the "god they need a big cage dont they"


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

They need quite a big cage yes, and lots of freerange time and handling, not a pet to be taken on if you do not have sufficient time for them : victory:


----------



## Philldan (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll have a tower spare soon, stick Kris in that and buy an explorer ready for some pouchies!!! :whistling2:



> not a pet to be taken on if you do not have sufficient time for them


And yep, I'm spending 2 hours a night sitting with mine at the moment and getting nowhere fast!!


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

:lol2:dont think he'd like that very much.
dont worry I wouldnt take them if I didnt have time for them: victory: we're only in the thinking about it stages


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Philldan said:


> And yep, I'm spending 2 hours a night sitting with mine at the moment and getting nowhere fast!!


Ditto! My boy will sometimes walk past me...if im lucky.:lol2:


----------



## Falkor-Dragons (May 15, 2008)

who sells them for £200 and will have some around 8-10 wks time?

and whos the closest to manchester so i dont have to travel miles lol


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

You may be better putting a wanted add in the classified section.

Are you looking for just one as a pet or a pair for breeding?

Most good breeders will require a screening form be filled in first :2thumb:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

ukpouchies.co.uk

One little girl available :flrt:


----------



## Rie xx (Nov 20, 2008)

How jealous seeing all these baby gambian pic's they are just so lush. Both my gambians come to live with me when they were 3months so have never experienced or even seen a baby!! Not that i'm moaning wouldn't change my boy and girl for the world!! :2thumb:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Please be very careful when handling the Gambians as my Ben has put me in hospital three times with his bites! One bite on my right hand became infected and one on my left index finger gave me lymphangitis, which can lead to scepticemia (sp?). Ben is not properly socialised and I could never bring him out of his shell so he's bitey but they are fascinating animals to keep, just watch yer fingers!!!:devil:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

I am lucky, as none of my 3 GPRs are biters (one is Ben's brother)

With Flower I can actually put my fingers into her mouth :2thumb:


----------



## Trekky (Feb 4, 2009)

Rie xx said:


> How jealous seeing all these baby gambian pic's they are just so lush. Both my gambians come to live with me when they were 3months so have never experienced or even seen a baby!! Not that i'm moaning wouldn't change my boy and girl for the world!! :2thumb:


Not long now and you'll be able to cuddle one of five... sounds like a Borg designation:lol2:


----------

